# hi to everyone



## iceman1609 (Apr 16, 2008)

hi all thought id drop a post in as many of you have.my names danny n im from the uk. im 32 years old &amp; unfortunately unemployed at present.i found this site after many days of seaching the internet for info on my new hobby stick insects &amp; preying mantis.afetr only 2 weeks i have 8 different species ov stick &amp; 1 L4 griffin mantis.to be honest the sticks are more of my partners interest but there are a few which i chose as they are different the preying mantis is mine.i also have 4 ooths, 2 chinese,1 narrow winged and a european. i have read the posts on the incubation of the ooths &amp; hopfully i am doing everything right. i have had 1 ov the 2 chinese ooths from the beginning of this month and have seen no movement as yet but fingers crossed all is well.my griffin shed for the first time since i had him yesterdy which was a nice start to what i can see being a very interesting hobby.

well i hope to speek to you all soon and hope my ooths hatch as i think the nymphs look really cute lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi from sunny OHIO! What does the griffin mantis look like? Don't think I ever seen one. But Welcome any ole ways :lol:


----------



## iceman1609 (Apr 16, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi from sunny OHIO! What does the griffin mantis look like? Don't think I ever seen one. But Welcome any ole ways :lol:


hi there the girffin mantis from what pictures ive seen over the internet looks very simular to the asian or chinese mantis.its the best way i can describe him. hes green but they can also be brown like alot of other species.absolutely luv him being my first mantid. i will try take a few pics of him as hes really freadly and upload them.oh just incase you wish to look up this species here the scientific name - polyspilota griffinii.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome, Danny! I'm unemployed in the US. Yeah economy sucks.


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

